# comment changer la pile interne d'un imac  G3



## PVE (3 Août 2005)

je suis passé brutalement en 1970 , mon imac a 3 ans de bons et loyaux services 
Mais comment changer la pile ?


----------



## richard-deux (4 Août 2005)

Je te renvoie sur ce sujet => ici .


----------



## JPTK (4 Décembre 2005)

l'imac DV d'une copine, il passait souvent en 1970, elle avait toujours éteint la multiprise sur laquelle il était branché, je lui dis donc qu'il va falloir changer rapidement la pile car sinon un jour il va plus démarrer du tout.

Ce qui devait arriver arriva, l'imac ne démarre plus, l'alim fonctionne mais il ne boot plus, classique. Elle commande donc une pile sur macway, l'installe avec les précautions d'usage, remonte le tout mais dorénavant le bouton ne s'allume plus, il semble n'être plus sous tension, rien ne se passe, aucun bruit, rien, c'est juste quand on le débranche qu'on voit le bouton s'allumer.

Elle m'a juste dit qu'elle avait cassé un ptit bout de caoutchouc autour de la pile, j'ai pas bien compris de quoi elle parlait, mais selon elle ça ne pouvait avoir aucune incidence sur les contacts de la pile.

Qu'est-ce qui peut bien se passer ? Que peut-on faire pour ressusciter le mac ? Un reset de la carte mère peut-être ? Est-il probable qu'elle soit tombée sur une pile défectueuse ?

Merci pour vos éventuelles idées


----------



## JPTK (4 Décembre 2005)

*Allez siouplaît c'est urgent quoi !*


----------



## Cricri (4 Décembre 2005)

Je prendrai d'abord la défense de ta copine : il est quasiment impossible de changer la pile sans casser son support (à moins d'avoir les doigts de fée de Mackie). Ensuite elle a raison ça n'a aucune incidence. La pile s'enclenche de toute façon (eventuellement lors d'un choc violent dans un camion elle tiendra moins bien).

Pour terminer, quel rapport entre cette pile et le fait que le Mac ne démarre plus ?


----------



## JPTK (4 Décembre 2005)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Je prendrai d'abord la défense de ta copine : il est quasiment impossible de changer la pile sans casser son support (à moins d'avoir les doigts de fée de Mackie). Ensuite elle a raison ça n'a aucune incidence. La pile s'enclenche de toute façon (eventuellement lors d'un choc violent dans un camion elle tiendra moins bien).
> 
> Pour terminer, quel rapport entre cette pile et le fait que le Mac ne démarre plus ?




Mais moi je la crois, j'essaye juste d'omettre aucun détail 

Après le rapport entre le changement de pile et le fait qu'il démarre plus ?
Bah c'est évident, avant le changement, la pile montrait des signes de faiblesses jusqu'à ce que finalement le mac ne boot plus, ce qui est NORMAL. Donc on change la pile et maintenant il ne se met même plus sous tension  

Je suis pas sûr que tu aies bien lu mon histoire


----------



## macinside (4 Décembre 2005)

elle peu être pas fait attention a l'électricité statique en montant la pile


----------



## Cricri (4 Décembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Mais moi je la crois, j'essaye juste d'omettre aucun détail
> 
> Après le rapport entre le changement de pile et le fait qu'il démarre plus ?
> Bah c'est évident, avant le changement, la pile montrait des signes de faiblesses jusqu'à ce que finalement le mac ne boot plus, ce qui est NORMAL. Donc on change la pile et maintenant il ne se met même plus sous tension
> ...



Sauf erreur, un Mac fonctionne sans pile. En tout cas, j'en connais plusieurs dont la pile est morte depuis belle lurette et qui marchent toujours parfaitement (il faut faire le reset de l'horloge après avoir débranché, c'est tout).


----------



## JPTK (4 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> elle peu être pas fait attention a l'électricité statique en montant la pile




Non non j'ai bien précisé "en prenant les précautions d'usage", elle a fait attention, elle m'a raconté, pas de pull en laine angora :love: elle s'est déchargée au préalable sur la grille métallique prévue à cette effet.


----------



## JPTK (4 Décembre 2005)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Sauf erreur, un Mac fonctionne sans pile. En tout cas, j'en connais plusieurs dont la pile est morte depuis belle lurette et qui marchent toujours parfaitement (il faut faire le reset de l'horloge après avoir débranché, c'est tout).




Cricri, regarde bien, il existe au moins 100 sujets similaires.


----------



## Cricri (4 Décembre 2005)

Oui, autant pour moi!


----------



## JPTK (4 Décembre 2005)

Bon avant que ce sujet ressemble à ça, quelqu'un aurait-il une idée de ce que je pourrais faire.

Je récapitule :

*- Avant changement de la pile, perte de la date, symptôme classique puis finalement plus de démarrage possible mais le mac se mettait sous tension, il ne bootait pas.
- Arpès changement de la pile, plus de mise sous tension, plus rien du tout, mais quand on débranche le mac, on voit le bouton d'alim s'allumer.*


----------



## pèrejc (4 Décembre 2005)

j'ai un ami , qui sur un quicksilver avait ce genre de probième, un reset sur la carte mère, et c'était reparti comme en 14!!

enfin moi j'essaierai.. 

bonne chance à ta copine...


----------



## JPTK (5 Décembre 2005)

Quelqu'un pourrait m'indiquer où se situe de le bouton reset de la carte mère sur cette photo pour que je lui fasse un joli rond rouge afin qu'elle puisse le faire ? Merci.


----------



## JPTK (5 Décembre 2005)

*HIOU HIOU ???? Vous me dîtes où il est le bouton de reset PMU qu'on en finisse ?? Merci.*


----------



## supermoquette (5 Décembre 2005)

calme je mate et te post une photo  crevure 

le petit bouton juste sous le croisement des fils bleus et gris et du fil noir, à gauche là.


----------



## JPTK (5 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> calme je mate et te post une photo  crevure
> 
> le petit bouton juste sous le croisement des fils bleus et gris et du fil noir, à gauche là.




Ok cool ! Merci pour la tof SM


----------



## supermoquette (5 Décembre 2005)

de rien, 15¤ steuplé


----------



## JPTK (5 Décembre 2005)

Communiste !


----------

